# Anyone know of Liber Chaotica and HH: Collected Visions?



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wondering, thinking of picking up the Horus Heresy : Collected Visions: Iconic Images of the Imperium, Betrayal and War. 

And possibly looking into Liber Chaotica, a complete book containing all Liber Chaotica and some more is coming out nov. 09.

Wanted to know what people think of these 2 books. Though I guess the horus heresy one is more of an art book.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Liber Chaotica is heavy going. I have it, and if there's more, then I'm looking into getting that.

I've got pretty much all the Fantasy Libers - Liber Chaotica, Liber Necris, and The Vile Ratmen And All Their Foul Kin. Liber Khorne is the best, giving the most accurate descriptions of the Gods to date (well, complete, rather than accurate), but they have good reading.

Because I'm bloodthirsty, I could be biased.


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

Ah, I was looking to get the Liber Chaotic Complete Edition. I thought it was new, it was just sold out on the black library site.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got the libre chaotica collected edition & frankly... I was a little underwhelmed. I've been reading through Libre khorne (slowly) and it has all sorts of fun facts & info about khorne, but I read libre Slaanesh right away & was frankly quite disappointed as really less than 15% of it is dedicated to slaanesh. It's mostly about chaos cults, how they form, etc....

Haven't gotten into Tzeench / Nurgle yet...


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

hh collected visions is an artbook with quite a lot of text, character discriptions and a short story by ben counter (prelude to the novel mechanicum). makes for reading in a couple of hours. its a really big volume. the art is as known most of the time simply superb. one thing is annoying. there are a few stupid mistakes in it, as for example a picture clearly shows a worldeater but it is discribed as showing a raven guard. stuff like that. and gw abbandons some of the old 'facts' of the heresy and brings in newer stuff to blend more nicely with the novels. it also contains all the cards published by sabertooth as small pics in the end of the book. oh, and it discribes the final fight of horus vs. emperor 
my opinion: i loved it for the art. but it solves most mysteries of the heresy and destroys an old gw myth as well as remodelling some old stuff. thats a bit sad.


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

hmmm...thanks for the info on the HH: collected visions.

as much as I would like to get the liber chaotic, seems like its not published anymore and running upwards to 70 bucks just to get the complete edition.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I got the special edition of Chaotica almost as soon as it came out (number 76 FTW!) and it's a good read for me at least, I had a lot of fun going over it.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

got HH: collected visions great book loved it. u have to get this book.


----------

